# Indy Fur Con



## Octa (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone going?


----------



## Arikla (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## Octa (Jul 6, 2011)

Arikla said:


> I'll be there!


 Tight! I'll try to be, though I'm not sure if I can promise anything at the moment. I certainly have the means, just need a plan.


----------



## bioastre (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## Koze (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm going, along with my boyfriend. Sweeet


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

Im going. But not alone. I have one guy/comrade that lives in Flordia from the career training center joining me. Another I am going to meet and he is from Lafayette, IN


----------



## Ketsuo (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm thinking about going since its only about a 2-3 hour drive from me but I've never been to a con before so I'm not sure what to expect.  Are a lot of people expected to show up at this one or is it going to end up being kind of small?


----------



## dat_daren (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## bioastre (Jul 21, 2011)

Ketsuo said:


> I'm thinking about going since its only about a 2-3 hour drive from me but I've never been to a con before so I'm not sure what to expect.  Are a lot of people expected to show up at this one or is it going to end up being kind of small?


Last year, it was my first con as well.  But, the amount of suiters surprised me along with the size.
If I remember correctly, it was close to 80+ suiters and a LOAD more of nonsuiters.  Pretty sure the IFC webbie may have some more information, but I'm not too sure.
It was larger than I expected, especially for a first time con.


----------



## GreenReaper (Jul 21, 2011)

Might be going. I have a lifetime membership, might as well use it. Figures were 350 overall, 62 in the parade. Not bad for a first year!


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 22, 2011)

i had hopes of going i was all " hey indiana has a furry convention.". but sadly lack of funds prevent my going.


----------



## Octa (Jul 26, 2011)

Ketsuo said:


> I'm thinking about going since its only about a 2-3 hour drive from me but I've never been to a con before so I'm not sure what to expect.  Are a lot of people expected to show up at this one or is it going to end up being kind of small?


I did hear that it was a blast despite it's size. Incrementally more attendance each year will only help serve to make it that much better. Everyone who can, should go!


----------



## Ketsuo (Jul 27, 2011)

Octa said:


> I did hear that it was a blast despite it's size. Incrementally more attendance each year will only help serve to make it that much better. Everyone who can, should go!



Sounds like it could be fun.  Unless something comes up I'll probably go for one day which would probably be Saturday.  You can buy admission at the hotel rather than getting them online right?


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Aug 3, 2011)

I cant hit reply with quote unless on my phone but. I am going and meeting multiple whoozfurs. I feel like I am a popufur


----------



## dat_daren (Aug 7, 2011)

Does anyone have room space? I am in need of a room since the one I was supposed to be in canceled.


----------



## Joseph.C (Aug 8, 2011)

See you all there!


----------



## Moha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey everyone! Didn't realize there was a con so close to me! I live literally just down the street. I'll definitely be going end of Friday / all Saturday, hoping to meet a bunch of new furs, which should be pretty easy, as this'll be my first con or meet of any kind. Anyways, I've got 2 beds in my apartment (roommate just left for school) and a couch (of course floor space too), and I'd be willing to give free accommodation to anybody struggling for a place to stay. Fair warning, though: my lease is up on Saturday so I'll be moving out, and so I can't have anyone stay saturday night.  Looking forward to meeting a bunch of ya  Gimme word if you need a place to crash Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Sya (Aug 10, 2011)

I will be there! :3 I will be there on thursday and will be in the pool. Come say hi!


----------



## Mal (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, all! Is this going to be anyone else's first con? I'm looking forward to it, but I know I'm going to have to miss most of Friday and, according to the schedule, the first-timers meet thing. I also dont really know anyone else in the fandom, personally. Well, if you're new too or just want to meet up, let me know and maybe we can take on the con with teamwork! Yeah!


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Aug 11, 2011)

Mal said:


> Hey, all! Is this going to be anyone else's first con? I'm looking forward to it, but I know I'm going to have to miss most of Friday and, according to the schedule, the first-timers meet thing. I also dont really know anyone else in the fandom, personally. Well, if you're new too or just want to meet up, let me know and maybe we can take on the con with teamwork! Yeah!


  First time too. We'll take on the con by dodging a barage full of nerf fire when snerf war comes ^^.


----------

